# 5v RGB an 12v RGB-Header anschließen?



## sir qlimax (2. März 2019)

*5v RGB an 12v RGB-Header anschließen?*

Hallo.

Kann Ich eine 5v rgb Beleuchtung an einen 12v rgb header auf dem Mainboard anschließen oder braucht es unbedingt auch einen 5v Header?

Mein Asus x470 strix hat wohl nur 12v Header. 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gekipptesBit (2. März 2019)

*AW: 5v rgb an 12v rgb header anschließen?*

Würd ich aus zweierlei nicht empfehlen wollen.
1. Die 5Volt-Beuchtung wird nach paar Sekunden durchbrennen.
2. Der 12Voltanschlüß kann durch Kurzschluß noch andere Komponenten schädigen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. März 2019)

*AW: 5v rgb an 12v rgb header anschließen?*

3. Die Pin Belegung beider Header ist nicht die selbe.

Allein wenn man von Spannung keine Ahnung hat, sollte man bei 12 Volt und 5 Volt einen gravierenden Unterschied erkennen. Und da nicht Versuchen wollen, etwas anzuschliessen, was nicht die gleiche Spannung hat.


----------



## sir qlimax (2. März 2019)

*AW: 5v RGB an 12v RGB-Header anschließen?*

OK also besser sein lassen und auf 12v gehen  danke

DEEPCOOL Castle 240 RGB Wasserkühler,2x120mm Lüfter,240mm Radiator,Support AMD TR4,Threadripper,5V 3pin ADD RGB,3 Jahre Garantie DEEPCOOL Castle 240 RGB Wasserkuehler,2x120mm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Sinnigkeit der Komponente sei mal dahingestellt aber ich finde es gefährlich mit MB Sync und aura sync zu werben wenn dann explizit ein 5v Anschluss vorhanden sein muss. 

Ich hätte das Teil jetzt da angeschlossen. 

Wird es an meinem Board überhaupt nicht laufen? 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (2. März 2019)

*AW: 5v RGB an 12v RGB-Header anschließen?*

Ganz davon abgesehen würde es auch nicht funktionieren, da die einen analoge RGBs sind und die anderen adressierbare RGB.
Sind zweierlei paar Schuhe und total unterschiedliche Technik. Bei den adressierbaren wird jede einzelne LED durch das mittlere Datenkabel angesteuert. Dadurch sind Lichteffekte möglich was bei den RGB nicht möglich ist. Die normalen RGBs können immer alle LEDs mit der selbe Farbe darstellen, die aRGB jedoch Muster, Regenbogen usw. da jede einzelne LED eine andere Farbe darstellen kann. Daher ändert sich auch die Steuerung(Controller)  dazu.


----------



## sir qlimax (2. März 2019)

*AW: 5v RGB an 12v RGB-Header anschließen?*

Welches Asus Board bietet den 5v Anschlüsse? 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (2. März 2019)

*AW: 5v RGB an 12v RGB-Header anschließen?*

Meines zum Beispiel bietet beides.
Was für ein Sockel?

Es gibt aber auch Controller zu kaufen was dann auch mittels USB angeschlossen werden kann.
ASUS ROG Aura Terminal RGB-Controller fuer adressierbar…

Ist aber nicht billig.
Gibt es aber auf Amazon auch billiger für Wände, Fernseher usw.


----------



## sir qlimax (2. März 2019)

*AW: 5v RGB an 12v RGB-Header anschließen?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Meines zum Beispiel bietet beides.
> Was für ein Sockel?
> 
> Es gibt aber auch Controller zu kaufen was dann auch mittels USB angeschlossen werden kann.
> ...


Danke.

Habe das x470-f strix sockel am4.

Irgendwie schade. So ein teures Bord und dann hats sowas einfaches nicht..... 

Edit! 

Es gibt ihn doch.... Wird in der Anleitung nur auf einer anderem Seite beschrieben xD

Also hab ich doch 5v Header. Zumindest einen. Trotzdem danke 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (2. März 2019)

*AW: 5v RGB an 12v RGB-Header anschließen?*

Dein Board hat auch beide.. siehe Nummer 13... 
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...4.1155044144.1551512181-1255158807.1548838973

Brauchst also nicht neuen, kannst bei dir auch anschließen.


----------



## sir qlimax (2. März 2019)

*AW: 5v RGB an 12v RGB-Header anschließen?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Dein Board hat auch beide.. siehe Nummer 13...
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...4.1155044144.1551512181-1255158807.1548838973
> 
> Brauchst also nicht neuen, kannst bei dir auch anschließen.


Ja danke hab ich eben auch erst gesehen  

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Christian012 (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: 5v RGB an 12v RGB-Header anschließen?*



sir qlimax schrieb:


> Welches Asus Board bietet den 5v Anschlüsse?
> 
> Asus x470 f gam8ng


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: 5v RGB an 12v RGB-Header anschließen?*

Hat sich ehe schon erledigt, sein Board hat auch ein Anschluss für aRGB.


----------



## Venom89 (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: 5v RGB an 12v RGB-Header anschließen?*

Nennt sich bei Asus und so gut wie allen anderen aber D-RGB


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: 5v RGB an 12v RGB-Header anschließen?*

Kenne ich, nennt sich aber auch oft adressierbare RGB und wird manchmal auch als aRGB bezeichnet.
Aber D-RGB ist normalerweise korrekt, ist schon richtig.

In der Bedienungsanleitung von Asus nennt es sich z.B. auch "Ansteuerbare RGB Header". 
Bei meinem Monoblock heißt es wiederum D-RGB.


----------

